# Contador de 0-99 con 4029 y barreras infrarrojas



## rockstiff (Jun 9, 2008)

hola, a partir de contadores integrados 4029 y barreras infrarrojas, necesito determinar cuantas personas entran y salen por una misma puerta. Si ingresan cuenta de forma ascendente y si egresan descendente, con un maximo de 99 personas. Ese resultado lo debo representar en dos display de 7 segmentos.
Yo habia pensado mandar la salida de los 4029 a dos 4511 para decodificarlo y representar los numeros en dos dislpay. Pero mi duda es de como conectar las barreras a los 4029 y su conexion entre si para determinar si una persona entra o sale. Gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 9, 2008)

Yo relice uno de 3 digitos con un microcontrolador 16f84, si sabes programar te puedo ir orientando en el programa. Incluso se le puede programar para que active un zumbador cuando el local este lleno.

El codigo no le lo puedo pasar, pero te puedo asesorar si utilizas un pic.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 10, 2008)

El circuito lo hice hace muchos años con lógica TTl ,un contador up down 74190 bcd,la verdad no recuerdo el circuito exacto pero si te doy la idea fundamental,se usan dos barreras de luz separadas horizontalmente , la lógica digital funciona de tal manera que cuando  la persona atravieza la barrera que esta del lado de la calle por decir suelta un pulso pero inhabilita al otro detector ,creo que eso lo hice con un 555 ,entonces ese pulso generado por la persona que entra se va al up del contador y cuenta hacia arriba,de igual manera cuando una segunda persona entra de la calle hacia el recinto interrumpe la primera barrera de luz (que tambien debe inhabilitar al segundo dtector) y la cuenta sube a 2 y asi sucesivamente,pero cuando una persona SALE de adentro del recinto activa la segunda barrera de luz ,es decir la que esta del lado de adentro de la habitacion y genera un pulso que actica el DOWN del contador haciendolo descender una cuenta pero a la vez inhabilita el primer detector ,el del lado de la calle de manera que al pasar por el no suelte un pulso,con esto se sabe cuantas personas quedan dentro del recinto,ojala me haya dejado entender,este proyecto lo hice en una maqueta y lo presente en una feria escolar hace mas de 20 años,simulaba un museo y contaba cuantas personas habia dentro,es mas cuando la cuenta estaba en cero la luz estaba apagada al entrar la primera persona encendia las luces y seguia encendida mientras haya gente dentro,pero al salir la ultima persona y poner en 0 la cuenta se vuelven a pagar las luces.

                                   O- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - O

   ---------> entrada    1ra barrera                               2da barrera  <----------  salida

La idea es generar un pulso con el 555 al paso d una persona por la barrera este pulso activa el up o el down dependiendo si es de entrada o de salida  y su ancho debe ser tal que inhabilite al otro detector hasta que la persona termine de pasar por el,esto se consigue con alguna puerta nand y alguna logica sencilla ,esta es la idea que use y que funciono muy bien,espero te pongs trabajar y nos cuentes cuando lo hagas funcionar

Saludos desde Lima Perú

J. Flores


----------



## jenrique (Nov 5, 2009)

Jorge Flores te agradeceria hermano si subes el circuito se ve muy interesante el circuito y quisiera armarlo.


----------



## karkas (Nov 5, 2009)

Yo tengo la forma de diseñar un circuito especialmente para tu aplicacion, pero este esta diseñado para un estacionamiento un sensor en la entrada y otro en la salida, pero el problema con el tuyo seria que es una habitacion donde la entrada es la misma salida, tendrias que usar dos sensores diferentes dispuestos de alguna manera que uno detecte solo las salidas y otro solo las entradas, si solucionas eso solo te quedara implementar esto. Postea cualquier duda.


----------



## jenrique (Nov 9, 2009)

que hubo karkas gracias por tu respuestas...pero me surge una duda...para este circuito es necesario construir 2 emisores infrarrojos??? uno para las personas que entran y otro para los que salen? o con uno basta y en la misma pongo los 2 fotodiodos emisoreS quizas en paralelo??...al momento de receptar ambas señales supongo que es un receptor para cada uno o hay alguna forma de que un receptor me reciba las 2 señales y las pueda diferenciar de alguna manera para aumentar o disminuir la cuenta?? Agradeceria mucho su ayuda.


----------



## pako1pakito2 (Sep 24, 2010)

hola, yo quisiera armar uno de dos dijitos. que se le pueda programar que al pasar un numero ej: "35" y encienda un relé. pregunto si pueden conseguirme el circuito .lvw (livewire). gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 25, 2010)

Hola Pako1Pakito2

Aunque este no es un lugar para “conseguir” circuitos, quise hacer el que viene en el mensaje de karkas (Mensaje #5). De este mismo tema para ver como funcionaba.
Tiene un problema el cual de seguro Tú podrás solucionar.
Espero te sirva.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pako1pakito2 (Oct 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias Mrcarlos tratare e solucionarlo, si podes conseguime mas 

La verdad, muchas gracias, pero yo busco algo mas simple (que se pueda montar a la placa)
encontre uno en cekit pero no se...


----------



## mancho27 (Feb 2, 2011)

Buenas tardes Mr carlos, me podria hacerme el favor y ayudarme un poco mas en el error que hay en el montaje que de verdad casi no entiendo y debo presentar algo muy parecido.
Muchas gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola mancho27

Deja ese circuito para que alguien lo arregle. Utiliza mejor el que aparece en el siguiente enlace._ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/317341/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mancho27 (Feb 4, 2011)

muchas gracias Mr Carlos, me sirvio de mucho


----------



## BeToR (Oct 15, 2011)

Buenas tardes MrCarlos, he leido el post del enlace que dejo (_Contador de Objeto (Duda)_) y he checado el circuito de conteo de entradas y salidas, pero me queda la duda de como usa el 74LS04 porque realiza esa conexion, esta mal esa etapa y proteus lo marca como error.

Si fuera tan amable de explicarme mejor, porque quisiera implementarlo pero con un PIC y en lugar de sumer y restar, que llevara la cuenta de los dos, osea cuantas personas entraron al establecimiento y cuantas salieron. Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 16, 2011)

Hola BeToR

Básicamente los 3 inversores que aparecen en la parte baja del circuito en aquel enlace [/COLOR]_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-objeto-duda-33820/index2.html#post317341_
Forman un circuito llamado One-Shot.

Como debes saber los circuitos Lógicos tienen unos niveles de entrada llamados de UMBRAL. Este parámetro es llamado en ingles:
 Positive-Going Input Threshold Voltage. Con sus siglas: VT+.
 Negative-Going Input Threshold Voltage. Con sus siglas: VT-.
Los niveles de voltaje para esos parámetros, según las hojas de datos de FAIRCHILD Son:
VT+. De 1.4 a 1.9.
VT-. De 0.5 a 0.8.

El capacitor que se localiza entre los 2 inversores es para que la señal que sale del primero sea prolongada, como una rampa, el voltaje va subiendo paulatinamente. Por lo tanto en un momento dado las 2 salidas de los inversores que están conectadas en paralelo coincidirán en un 1 y solo un instante será así.
Lee la nota en color blanco que aparece junto al capacitor.

El valor cierto para este One-Shot es bajo; así que cuando la señal de estrada a esos 3 inversores sea baja, el circuito funcionará como un One-Shot.

El mensaje que Tú dices, de error, es porque, una de dos: 
El ISIS de Proteus no entiende esa conexión, no le fue enseñado a entenderlo, 
Ó, 
Habría que cambiar alguna opción ya sea de los inversores o de la simulación.
Lo que dice, en los mensajes es que no entiende el Nodo #0004: Conexiones, salidas U1B y U1C, Entradas U1D y osciloscopio.
ESE NODO NO LO ENTIENDE.
Pero el One-Shot armado en la realidad Funciona.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BeToR (Oct 17, 2011)

Cierto, al parecer la simulación en ISIS no entiende esa conexión. Gracias por la explicación MrCarlos. 

Ya logre hacer que funcionara lo que queria. Gracias

Disculpa las molestias pero he visto en el foro que has comentado en varias publicaciones sobre los sensores infrarrojos y tengo una pequeña duda mas.

Yo he visto trabajar los emisores y receptores IR en cajas de aluminio con acrílico rojo en la parte donde se encuentran el receptor y emisor y funcionan correctamente, pero he tratado de colocar el emisor que hice detrás de un acrílico transparente y se interrumpe la comunicación entre ellos. 
  Se me ocurren 2 cosas pero tú me dirás, la primera que el acrílico hace que el ángulo de emisión se desvié por la reflexión, la segunda que la frecuencia con la que trabaja mi emisor no es la adecuada.

Mira me base en el siguiente proyecto, solo que lo he adaptado a un PIC.  http://proyectoselectronics.blogspot.com/2008/06/sensor-infrarrojo-controlando-un-motor.html  y lo utilizo para contar entradas y salidas.

Sabes como podría introducir los emisores y receptores en acrílico sin que cambie su funcionamiento?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola BeToR

No me había llegado el mensaje, por coreo electrónico, de tu repuesta. Fue una casualidad que yo viniera a este tema. De cualquier manera perdón por la tardanza en responder.

Efectivamente el acrílico dispersa el rayo de luz del emisor; por lo tanto el sensor no detecta nada.
No sé para que colocas un acrílico entre el emisor de luz y el receptor, tus razones tendrás, pero sería mejor un cristal creo yo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## BeToR (Nov 16, 2011)

Gracias de nuevo por estar al pendiente.

Y de casualidad sabes sobre algun emisor de infrarrojos mas potente? O un receptor mas eficiente? Necesito que tenga la capacidad de mantener comunicacion a la mayor distancia posible, sin tener que utilizar lasers. Gracias


----------

